# Edit event in Calendar on iPhone



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

I just recently noticed that, after you create an event in Calendar on the iPhone, if you go back into it to edit it you cannot change the calendar that it was originally entered into. That is, if you have several calendars (ie, home and work) and you create an event in the "home" calendar, after you create that event you cannot go back into the event and change the calendar it falls under to "work". Make a mistake and you'll either have to edit it on iCal or simply delete and recreate it. Seems foolish to me not to have this feature.

Anyone else notice this? Maybe I'm just missing something...

Thanks,
n&e, m&c


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks to me like you are correct. There doesn't appear to be a way to edit which calendar an event is in.

This could create problems for some although it wouldn't be very common. I have a calendar in iCal that is broadcast to a business website. If I accidentally put an item into that calendar it would be attached to my site. Obviously, deleting the item and starting over makes sense but it could get cumbersome if the mistake was made over several events.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I noticed this the first day I got my iPhone and I immediately sent Apple an e-mail. It's a bit silly - I see no reason why they cannot allow you to change which calendar an event belongs to after the fact. This is possible in iCal and MobileMe.

I also find it annoying that I can't create a reminder in the MobileMe calendar. I almost ALWAYS add reminders to my events, and having to add them later at home or on the iPhone is annoying - I'm using the MobileMe version and I want to be able to do most of what I can do on iCal and the iPhone. And it seems like a basic addition as well.


----------

